

Extract, transform, load - coderdude
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extract,_transform,_load

======
davidj
this is one of those buzz words you put on resume to say "I know how to use
the bcp command"

~~~
joshu
Not really. It is more of a class of programs. Much like the mapreduce family
of things.

But yeah, it's often a GUI to what you used to do with a select, some regexes,
and a bcp.

I seem to recall ab initio being a popular product in this space.

(bcp? sybase or SQL server victim?)

